# Serotta???



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

Since I picked up a Z3 fork I have been looking for another project to use it on and I happened upon a Serotta T-Max (steel) on ebay and decided to become one of those stupid people who buy and then wonder what they bought. I thought it would sell for more than I bid and when it didn't it got me thinking.

I did do enough research to feel that there is a decent chance it is a real T-Max, but the decals are not correct and now I wonder if I should have buyers remorse. I didn't buy it for resale value, I plan to build it up to ride not restore with correct components.

Any thoughts?









John


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like a real Columbus-tubed T-Max to me.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Certainly looks real to me too. Cool color!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It could be a repaint with some incorrect decals applied, but the frame details seem to be T-Max. Should be a fun project.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

That's a nice Serotta you got there. Didn't they make a Moda model too?


----------



## tomfs (Feb 6, 2014)

Unless you gave your left nut I would be one happy bike owner. Nice buy enjoy the ride I love steel.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Build it w/ mavic citron rims and gold everything.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I had a vasectomy 25 years ago after our twin boys were born so the value of my left nut may not be a good benchmark.

I did go through old Serotta catalogs and pics along with geometry. I think they were only made in late 80's/early 90's and it has takes a 1" steerer, which my Z3 has, and has the canti cable boss on the seat clamp. 

Thanks for all the responses. I am a happy camper.

John


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Just looked, you stole that bike for that price! Good score! Color me jealous...


----------



## Foxrider979 (Dec 2, 2012)

great color you can do alot with that.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Looks just like the one I picked up from EC Steve, however yours is far prettier, mine is uglier, 90's classic pink/green/white fade, not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Looks just like the one I picked up from EC Steve, however yours is far prettier, mine is uglier, 90's classic pink/green/white fade, not that there's anything wrong with that


Have I seen it? There's nothing nicer than a fade paint job, IMO!


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Looks just like the one I picked up from EC Steve, however yours is far prettier, mine is uglier, 90's classic pink/green/white fade, not that there's anything wrong with that


I have that color scheme, too, but mine is now more faded than fade.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

babbalanja said:


> I have that color scheme, too, but mine is now more faded than fade.


Yep, that's the ugliness right there! Something about those neon paints, just faded when you looked at 'em.

Funny, at least from the pic, it shares the same ratty, been through hell and back look as the one I picked up.

Think you saw it GOB, Steve posted it a while back as a local CL find, and I commented on it's being a good size for me. I guess he wanted it for the parts and I picked the frame and fork up.

Always wanted a T-Max, being they're made a few hours from me, and it's one of the few MTB's they made, focusing mostly on doctor and lawyer roadies, at least in latter years....

Built it up with a mix mash of parts, I'll try and snag a pic of it today, been buried with work as of late though.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I just picked up a T-Max of my own! I found it at a flea market this weekend. I got a hell of a deal on it. (I talked the seller down from $425 ...!)

It's got some really nice parts, King no-logo short stack, Sampson cranks (cracked) and Sampson ti BB, lots of SRP bolts, Klein MC-1, Nuke Proof hubs, etc. It's in great shape, and seems to have been well loved. The seller told me that it came from an estate sale.

The color-matched Mag-21 seems to be holding air, so I think I'll keep it on the bike. (For that little travel I'd rather just go rigid, but it is painted to match ... so it stays.)


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice pick up!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Nice pick up!


Still waiting to see what you did with yours.....pics please.

Steve


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

As an aside. I'm wondering if anyone can identify these Mag-21 fork boots? I've never seen these before, they're very cool. They're safety wired on, and have an anodized collar.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Still waiting to see what you did with yours.....pics please.
> 
> Steve


Crappy night time iPhone pics it is!


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

Jak0zilla,

T-Max's are really fun bikes and finding a complete one in that good a shape is a really good find.

Congratulations.

John


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Crappy night time iPhone pics it is!


Craig, good to see you have it together and it's getting ridden.
Really wish it had been my size...it's the perfect combination of quality and beat wrapped up in one.

Steve


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Craig, good to see you have it together and it's getting ridden.
> Really wish it had been my size...it's the perfect combination of quality and beat wrapped up in one.
> 
> Steve


Yeah, it's a good mix of that for sure.

Build is kind of reflective of that too. Bunch of parts out of the bin that fit, no particular theme, kinda ugly (stem in particular) all solid, just old and well loved.

Glad it wasn't your size!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Yeah, it's a good mix of that for sure.
> 
> Build is kind of reflective of that too. Bunch of parts out of the bin that fit, no particular theme, kinda ugly (stem in particular) all solid, just old and well loved.
> 
> Glad it wasn't your size!


I love builds like this.. i guess they reflect my inner self.. like i am cobbled together w/ an eccentric survival kit.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Jak0zilla said:


> As an aside. I'm wondering if anyone can identify these Mag-21 fork boots? I've never seen these before, they're very cool. They're safety wired on, and have an anodized collar.
> 
> View attachment 927841


Is this picture in the holding air condition? Mag 21s didn't have much travel but unless the picture is deceiving they had more than that.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

sryanak said:


> Is this picture in the holding air condition? Mag 21s didn't have much travel but unless the picture is deceiving they had more than that.


That's un-inflated. Sharp eyes! It doesn't have huge gobs of travel, but it does have more than that.

I wish the bike had the Serotta unicrown instead. Oh well.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

A unicrown is a unicrown. Go ahead and fit a nice specialized, ritchey, bontrager fork there.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I'll tell that to the next guy looking for an Accu-Trax fork! 

The original was Columbus Max, hence my lust for an impossible-to-find object.

I've got a lugged chrome unicrown replacement made by Grandis that's made of Columbus OR with big fat blades and a rifled steerer. I suspect that it will eventually find its way onto this bike.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Jak0zilla said:


> I'll tell that to the next guy looking for an Accu-Trax fork!
> 
> The original was Columbus Max, hence my lust for an impossible-to-find object.
> 
> I've got a lugged chrome unicrown replacement made by Grandis that's made of Columbus OR with big fat blades and a rifled steerer. I suspect that it will eventually find its way onto this bike.


Yeah, I was tempted to keep the fork on the frame set I sold Mendon and cut the steerer down to fit one of my frames...just couldn't stand to break up a set. Looking back now....

Steve


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Yeah, I was tempted to keep the fork on the frame set I sold Mendon and cut the steerer down to fit one of my frames...just couldn't stand to break up a set. Looking back now....
> 
> Steve


Funny, I saw that offer, and thought about it, then realized it wouldn't be easy to ever find a fork as pink, again.

That said, other than originality, it is quite possibly the least passion filled fork I've ever seen. Generic drop outs and brake bosses, the steerers lower end is simply flat cut, it weighs a ton, I'd venture they didn't even make them it's so simplistic.

I got, and immediately was underwhelmed by it's utter lack of *Serotta* ness. Guess I just expected something a bit more fancy schmancy 

Nothing against the frame though, it's cool as hell!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i remember liking my mag 21 a lot when i had the long travel kit installed. I bought a new bike w/ the Judy SL when it came out but i thought the action on the mag21 was more controlled. 
Both forks are noodles when compared to what's going on now.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

The Serotta frame I bought (original post) is sporting a Marzocchi Bomber which works quite well. It is vastly improved fork over a Mag 21 and the early ones had 65mm to 70mm travel.

The Z3 I'm using has no external damper, neither does the Mag 21. The only downside is having to remove the pre-load knobs because they come in contact with the down tube. I was fortunate to get a fork with the canti brake housing hanger.

John


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Funny, I saw that offer, and thought about it, then realized it wouldn't be easy to ever find a fork as pink, again.
> 
> That said, other than originality, it is quite possibly the least passion filled fork I've ever seen. Generic drop outs and brake bosses, the steerers lower end is simply flat cut, it weighs a ton, I'd venture they didn't even make them it's so simplistic.
> 
> ...


Haha, thanks, now I don't feel so bad...it did have a Columbus sticker on it though...never thought to check the drop outs.

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Haha, thanks, now I don't feel so bad...it did have a Columbus sticker on it though...never thought to check the drop outs.
> 
> Steve


Actually it looks like I did check the dropouts....



Steve


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Jak0zilla said:


> I'll tell that to the next guy looking for an Accu-Trax fork!
> 
> The original was Columbus Max, hence my lust for an impossible-to-find object.


Well, it is kind of plain compared to the frame, but I found a Serotta fork. It was sitting on a card table at a swap for $20. It's hot pink, so I'll likely be sending it for a respray. I can't get over how unlikely it was that I'd ever come across one, and there it sat in a pile of old bottle cages.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Jealous!
Nice find for $20

The pink looks to match the decals of the frame


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Jak0zilla said:


> Well, it is kind of plain compared to the frame, but I found a Serotta fork. It was sitting on a card table at a swap for $20. It's hot pink, so I'll likely be sending it for a respray. I can't get over how unlikely it was that I'd ever come across one, and there it sat in a pile of old bottle cages.
> 
> View attachment 988110
> 
> View attachment 988109


Aren't the decals on your frame that same color?


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

It does match the decals more-or-less, but it's a completely different pink than the back end of the frame. I may just run it is as for a (long) while - it's hard to find a paint shop who'll do small jobs at prices that match my small budget.

I think this was from one of the yellow/orange/pink fade bikes.

Thanks to all of you who've posted fork pics here - I only knew what I was looking at because of the photos here on MTBR.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

That is awesome!!! I have been keeping my eye out for the last several months to try and stumble on one too. I sourced a purple tange that looks pretty good on the frame and seems to match the ATC but I would like an actual Serotta one for it if I can find one. I do feel bad though, that project has sat partially built for several months as other stuff got in the way.......

One of these days it will get finished up. Along with the yo, the ibis, the, the, the....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I like that color. I'm not sure why everybody wants a masculine black silver white blue orange red frame. Something different is nice every once in a while. 

Great score jak0zilla! Missed seeing you around.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> I like that color.


Me too, I love the black/pink fade. I am probably just being a little bit too concerned about the pinks not matching. The rear is more of a metallic fuchsia the fork is ultra-bubblegum pink. Yeah, I know ... get over it already. First world problems. 

Nice to see you too - hope all is well!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Real men ride pink. *

I'm having a custom built around this.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

That kinda makes my insides gooey...... so pretty in every way.....


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

jeff said:


> I'm having a custom built around this.


Damn that's ugly, said no one, ever.....


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Damn that's ugly, said no one, ever.....


Going on this. At paint now. 

Sorry for the thread drift. I love Serrota's.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Be still my heart.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

jeff said:


> Sorry for the thread drift.


No problem, Serotta never made a curvey tubed MTB!

That's sweet, whose work?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> No problem, Serotta never made a curvey tubed MTB!
> 
> That's sweet, whose work?


Steve Garro?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Steve Garro?


My first guess too...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Correct. Cocomoto 29".


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

datmony said:


> That is awesome!!! I have been keeping my eye out for the last several months to try and stumble on one too. I sourced a purple tange that looks pretty good on the frame and seems to match the ATC but I would like an actual Serotta one for it if I can find one.


I measured the A-to-C on the fork at 390mm, and the catalog says 4cm of rake. Hope that helps!


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks a bunch. Some day I will stumble on one. I need to get that project back going again here over the next couple weeks. I think I have most everything I need for it parts wise. Maybe this weekend after I finish up most of the Bonty project I have going, it's been sitting idle too while I have been waiting for some new to me levers to show up.


----------

